# Okay...



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

I know, I change my website a ton...but I made a new header for it...I wasn't too happy with the old one. What do you think?

http://www.shekinahspringsfarm.com


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

oh, that is soo cute!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

its really cute


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I love it ...looks really neat...fantastic... 
how did you blend the pics?  :greengrin:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks everybody! I'm glad you all like it.

Pam, I use Adobe Photoshop for all my graphic work.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

that is so cool ....love that...thanks :thumbup:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That is awesome! I love it!!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Your welcome Pam. Thanks Kylee!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

That looks SO good, Bethany!! You are really good at that kind of stuff! Look awesome and very sweet too.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Aw, thanks Olivia!


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

Looks great Bethany! That header picture is TOOO cute! You all (Anna especially) get the most awesome pictures! And everyone else is right, you're great with the graphics. I love the header on your blog... BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Eliya!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Hey bethany, do you use Web Weaver?
I love your site!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Hey Alyssa, no actually I don't use Web Weaver, (or do you mean Dream Weaver) just a program that I have with my web host (http://www.homestead.com) but of course I use my all time favorite program Photo Shop to do a lot of the stuff with.


----------

